# IBS + SIBO



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

First off, I am sorry if I am posting in the wrong section. The only place I saw anything about SIBO, was here. I've posted on the board before, but haven't in awhile. I am currently lost and unsure of what to do. I was diagnosed with IBS at age 14, due to daily diarrhea. Sometimes increasing fiber would work, but that was my only recommendation that only helped sometimes. Around the age of 20, I thought I grew out of it, until I was slammed daily with bloating and gas. I still get diarrhea at least once a week, but my main problem is the gas and bloating. I mentioned to my doctor to try the SIBO test, after reading about it online. Bingo. She put me on an antibiotic for a week or so. And it seemed to maybe help but once I was off, back to the same old same old. When I stick to a diet of rice, some veggies, some fruit and meat, I'm fine. When I eat like a normal human being, all of the sudden the symptoms come back. I don't see that gastro anymore, as I have different insurance, however she really didn't know how to help me anyway. I don't know what to do. I can have my regular doctor prescribe antibiotics, but he doesn't know anything about it either. While on antibiotics, should one take probiotics too? or once the antibiotics are done? What diet should one stick to while on antibiotics? I'm confused and not having a doctors help is unsettling. Does anyone know of any SIBO smart doctors in New York? I live on long island.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally! Someone who gets it! I don't know if you've read any of my topics but you sound alot like me. I was diagnosed last year with SIBO but had the symptoms since i was 15. Now 17 i've been treated 2x with an antibiotic, first time worked but symptoms came back. 2nd time failed and i took it twice as long. I don't understand this illness and i don't think many other people do either. This time i've followed with a probiotic. It hasn't seemed to help. I've added exercise into my diet and yeah it makes me feel better but it doesnt get rid of the SIBO embarrassing symptoms. What other kind of treatment is there? I've only heard of what i've already done. I ate the diet like you did and i dont really know how much it helped. You're right, keeping that diet is hard. I want to eat normal and it's so tempting to. I can't eat just water, rice, chicken and veggies everyday for every meal. Have you realized how hard it is to try & find a breakfast food that doesn't bother you? Have you found anything?


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

I seem to be ok with Kix, corn and rice chex with rice milk. Unfortunately it's not very filling. I bought a protein shake that keeps me fuller longer that seems to be tolerated most days. Spirulina chocolate ( the gluten and dairy free one)


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh and I've thrown ice, rice milk or water, a banana and some natural peanut butter into the magic bullet for a smoothie/shake.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I had (have) SIBO as well... I had the bacterial overgrowth for a few years before I was finally diagnosed. The specific antiobiotic that I was prescribed (and it helped me) was rifaximin (brand name: Xifaxin). After about 48 hours I noticed a pronounced improvement in the quality of my stool. And I was diagnosed using a breath test. I know there are other people who have used this antibiotic and have not seen any improvement though.After about 6 months the bacteria returned and I took a second course of antibiotics. That was almost a year ago, and it hasn't come back again; although I still suffer from bloating and occasional D, it is nothing like when I had the SIBO. After the second course of ABS I took Align probiotic, which did not seem to help much. My doctor recommended taking it after finishing the ABs since the ABs would wipe out much of the probiotics just by natural action of the drug.Also, I don't know how similar our symptoms are, but abdominal bloating/distension is the main problem I have and I notice that carbohydrates (and sugars) cause me the most problems, in terms of diet. Hope that helps...


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

I too suffer from abdominal bloating and distension. Sometime I feel as though someone stuck a helium tank up my butt and inflated me like a baloon. The gas is unbareable.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

I've heard a few ppl with SIBO mention constipation. Have any of you gotten an x-ray and been told you're backed up? I got 2 xrays and the 2nd one still showed i was backed up. Ever since the first one I've been on Miralax everyday 2x a day. If i miss a dose I get the really bad gas pains. It's just uncomfortable without it. At first i thought i really didnt want to be on miralax the rest of my life but now i dont know how i'd feel without it. I got used to it, tastes like water, so nothing. For any of you who get the abdomen pressure and gas pains I suggest asking your doc about starting to take Miralax. It's a small help for the meantime. I just want to b able to go to the bathroom like a normal person.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

All SIBO people! I found this site with foods we can actually eat after searching the internet for a year and a half. It has breakfast, lunch, dinner and dessert ideas. It's http://cavemanfood.blogspot.com/2009_08_01_archive.htmlI am so excited to try this! also there's a list of foods/spices you can and cannot have @ http://www.breakingt...illegal_a-c.htm


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I tested negative for SIBO but found Doxycycline/Vibramycin and Trimethoprim/Bactrim actually push me towards constipation. They have nasty side effects though and if on them for too long it can make your body resistant to them if needed to fight infection.Antibiotics appear to help IBS/SIBO in a lot of people.


----------

